# Big-game hunting season starts up in MT



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Big-game hunting season starts up
By BETSY COHEN of the Missoulian

http://www.missoulian.com/articles/2006 ... news02.txt

BONNER - Bob Henderson has seen a lot of wild ungulates in his years manning the Bonner check station on the opening day of Montana's general big-game hunting season.

But this year, when a pickup with Washington plates rolled up and its drivers opened up the back for Henderson to get a good look, the biologist with Montana Department of Fish, Wildlife and Parks let out a whistle.

Then he exclaimed, "Boy, this is a dandy."

Inside the truck was a massive bull elk with a 8-by-9 rack. Even more surprising, he said, it was shot near Mineral Peak up Gold Creek.

With the hunter's permission, Henderson and other biologists at the station pulled the elk's ivories to determine its age.

Large and worn like a pale moon, the teeth matched up to teeth of elk who are between 8 and 9 years old. Henderson said he thought the elk might be even older.

The animal was the 10th elk and one of 55 animals to roll through the check station as of late Sunday afternoon. The harvest included white-tailed deer, mule deer, bighorn sheep, bear and antelope.

Because of the cool weather and snow in the high country, Henderson said he expected the station would see between 20 and 30 elk before the day was over, and most of them after it got dark.

However, he didn't expect any animal would be as impressive as the elk with the giant rack.

"Generally speaking, in Region 2 - and it holds true for most of the Blackfoot - we are seeing the most liberal hunting regulations on deer and elk we've had since the winter of 1996-1997," Henderson said. "Because of that, we are expecting to have a lot of hunters and check a lot of game during this season."

Herd numbers have climbed in deer and elk populations, Henderson explained, and more antlerless permits are available than in years past.

Despite the easy access to hunting permits and the increased game numbers, not everyone who rolled through the check station was successful.

"It's been really interesting to see what everybody is shooting, and to see that there are a lot more hunters than there are successful hunts," said Tempe Regan, a University of Montana wildlife biology student who was assisting Henderson at the check station.

"It's been good to hear people's perspective on hunting," said Brett Stauffer, another UM student who helping biologists collect data. "They all make it pretty clear how important hunting is to Montana."


----------

